# rsh[3088]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port



## khpkreddy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

We are using Solaris 9 in our SF6900 cluster. On one of the node we are getting below continuous flow of messages. Please let me know what does these messages means and how to clear them.


[email protected]> tail -f /var/adm/messages
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3071]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3075]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3077]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3078]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3082]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3084]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3085]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3086]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3087]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
Aug 8 09:09:34 l7n2 rsh[3088]: [ID 365563 daemon.error] can't get stderr port: Cannot assign requested address
^C


Thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

First on you problem have a look at unix.com stderr port. Next Solaris 9 is EOL and has been for a number of years. Not sure if you would want to upgrade to a more current version? Or even to OpenSolaris.


----------

